# IronMagLabs HALO EXTREME Loggers Needed!



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2012)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme

*-Comparable to Gaspari Halodrol-50*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles









Loggers must be experienced lifters that reside in the USA. 
IronMagLabs is looking for the  loggers to use 2 caps per day for  4 weeks. 
You must start the log in  this forum BEFORE September 15th. 
You  must have OVER 250 posts at IMF and be an  adult.

Preferably loggers must use this product on its own. 

Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this *product for free*.

Thanks!​


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 30, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 30, 2012)

Jump on this, people. It's a chance to get one of the most popular PH's ever for FREE!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

Man Im tempted (but in Canada) but I wasnt going to run any orals this time, just starting my bulking cycle of :
 wk1-8 800mg ew test
wk9-16 650mg test ew / 200mg maste ew *found it great for SHBG*
other then possibly adding deca at 150mg ew for 12-14 weeks *help with some issues i have* I am keeping it simple. 

but adding this in there in the early 4 weeks could be interesting. 

Anyway jump on this guys! GREAT CHANCE to try out an IML product.

I have myself in passed and was very happy. good peoples!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Man I've  been wanting to try this!


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm on a cut right now and using npp along with test prop. If I could get a little more aggression and hardness with this, why the heck not. I'm all in. If I get the opportunity to try it, I'm not going to be wasting time taking playing it conservative. I really want to use a somewhat aggressive dosing to see how strong this stuff really is. 

I'm also not new to the game and know my body very well and have been supplementing with various cpd for over 5 yrs now. If i were to try it, I be able to differentiate the gains I'm making on it vs what I'm using now.


----------



## jadean (Sep 1, 2012)

Dam i cant believe more people aren't jumping on this. If you cant get enough people over here heavy ill gladly run another log over here at 4 caps a day to see what it can really do.


----------



## jwa (Sep 1, 2012)

This is an incredible opportunity. I can't run this currently, but if I could, I'd be all over it


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 1, 2012)

Running it later so I guess I don't qualify


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2012)

I am currently cruising on 200 test per week and was going to start a cycle real soon, Id hold off cycle ,  run and log it if interested. The reason I should run this for free, is Im working basically to pay my cunt ex-wife alimony and child support and cash is at a low, and would love to try it out, heard great reviews.


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ask orbit to Send some over to UK for me ..I've been holding back from trying any DS until now and halo extreme has always been what I've wanted to try first to get my feet wet before jumping into injectables...training 5 years and 2 years of AAS knowledge.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Shit I'll log it heavy!  Let me be one of the chosen!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll run that! Of course before I go back on blast by November!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> I am currently cruising on 200 test per week and was going to start a cycle real soon, Id hold off cycle ,  run and log it if interested. The reason I should run this for free, is Im working basically to pay my cunt ex-wife alimony and child support and cash is at a low, and would love to try it out, heard great reviews.





Hypertrophy1 said:


> Shit I'll log it heavy!  Let me be one of the chosen!





hypo_glycemic said:


> I'll run that! Of course before I go back on blast by November!



PM me ship addys guys and IML's will send out a free bottle if you agree to a detailed log.

Thanks!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

is it like havoc?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is it like havoc?



It's close to Halodrol. 

Halo coverts to Oral Turinabol when ingested.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

when i took tbol it made me almost as strong as when on tren e


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> when i took tbol it made me almost as strong as when on tren e



You want to log it?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm all over it ! Thanks heavy!


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 3, 2012)

pm sent , Thanks, Ready to Rock !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You want to log it?


i wouldnt take it on its own

also...i need a week or so to heal from motorcycle wreck


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wouldnt take it on its own
> 
> also...i need a week or so to heal from motorcycle wreck



Yeah, that road rash looks nasty. Get well soon.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

can barely stand on my left leg...work will b fun


----------



## bamafan11 (Sep 5, 2012)

i loved my run of halo for my first cycle...


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn fast my man heavy!


----------



## oufinny (Sep 5, 2012)

Tempting Heavy... can I run it at 75-100mg or you want it at 50mg only?  Considering it if you need another logger, as you know cruising on test right now at 250mg per week.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Tempting Heavy... can I run it at 75-100mg or you want it at 50mg only?  Considering it if you need another logger, as you know cruising on test right now at 250mg per week.



IML's will supply one bottle for a log but if you want to take more that's fine with me.

LMK


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 10, 2012)

Halo is making me stronger taken pre workout! It's only been a week, but strength going up!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait just took my first pill on the way to the gym!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 13, 2012)

All can say is thanks Heavy & IML ! Halo Extreme is  Extreme! Killed it today had hard core energy throughout the whole workout I didn't want to quit working out, but the daycare was closing!


----------



## diggy_ (Sep 26, 2012)

post count is overated lol


----------

